# Άδειες θα μοιράσει το κράτος;



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2010)

Πάνω που είπαμε να απελευθερώσουμε τις οδικές μεταφορές, η άτιμη η τεχνολογία είναι έτοιμη  να προχωρήσει ένα βήμα μπροστά:

Ιπτάμενοι δίσκοι προσεχώς στους ουρανούς μας;


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Και πώς θα το λέμε το skylifter όταν θα γίνει κοινό όνομα, προσηγορικό; Ουρανοανυψωτήρα; (Μέχρι να το πούμε, θα έχει φύγει.) Κόνδορα;







*Μυθικό ροκ ανυψώνει ελέφαντα.
Από ενδιαφέρον ιστολόγιο με φανταστικά όντα*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κόνδορα;



Γρήγορα, πριν μας πάρει είδηση ο μουσικός σχολιαστής:


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2010)

Ουρανογέρανος


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάνω που είπαμε να απελευθερώσουμε τις οδικές μεταφορές, η άτιμη η τεχνολογία είναι έτοιμη  να προχωρήσει ένα βήμα μπροστά:
> 
> Ιπτάμενοι δίσκοι προσεχώς στους ουρανούς μας;


 
Ιπτάμενη πιατέλα; ;)


----------

